# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studimet posdiplomike jashtë vendit

## Safka

Përshëndetje,
kam një pyetje për ata që mund të më përgjigjen,

sa janë shansat për studime postdiplomike jasht vendit, e kam fjalën më së shumti për specijalizim të degëve mjeksore pas fakultetit të mjeksisë të kryer në Shkup.

Kam informata se në Turqi ofrojnë mundësi të specijalizimit për të huajt pa pagesë, për dallim të vendasve që i paguajnë.
Po në perendim si qëndron puna?

Ka ndonjë nga antarët në studime postdiplomike mjeksore?

----------

